

Javascript Screens - drKarl
https://github.com/drkarl/javascript-screens

======
TazeTSchnitzel
I don't quite get what this is supposed to be. A tmux? Multiple monitors?
Faked displays?

~~~
drKarl
No, it doesn't have anything to do with Gnu Screen or tmux or command-line
linux. It is just a very simple and clean way to create websites using
knockout.js for data bindings, sammy.js for route system, abstracting and
automatic much of the boilerplate needed for sammy and knockout.

------
larholm
It sounds decent, but how about some examples?

~~~
drKarl
Well, it is an example in itself. Dependencies are in /public/javascript/lib,
and the core in /public/javascript/src/base.

The main page is in /public/templates/index.html, and inside that .html every
route starts with /assets/ because I use it with Play framework. You can
change the routes to /public/ or whatever.

In /public/javascript/src/screens you can find two basic screens which point
to each other, and in /public/templates/ there are 2 .haml files corresponding
to each screen. In /public/locals are the locals for each screen.

Hope that clarifies something...

~~~
danmaz74
You could simply publish those files in a way that we can open with our
browsers without having to download the project, and link it in the readme.
This would be worth a thousand words :)

~~~
drKarl
Just updated Readme trying to explain better what it is. It's the first time I
share some code on Github, so be patient with me! :)

------
kyberias
Ummm... it would help if you would first explain what a 'screen' is. The word
is heavily overloaded.

------
shimsham
So it makes web pages. Dynamically, programmatically. Awesome. [wanders off
and deletes perl cgi-bin running on NCSA server]. I love it when computers
make my life easier and return my precious leisure time. Please accept my
apologies for my inherent lack of insight.

